# Happiness is...



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my attention! Open that sucker up!!!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I've met that guy. He's close friends with someone I went to high school with.

So what did you get?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Birthday gift from my wonderful soon-to-be wife. It had been taunting me from the box all day; she had it shipped to my work address (we've had a problem with packages being stolen in our neighborhood) and I just now was able to tear it open!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sure is pretty. That lovely lady is a keeper - the fiancee as well as the vise 

So can we expect a sharpening thread in the near future......?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Sure is pretty. That lovely lady is a keeper - the fiancee as well as the vise
> 
> So can we expect a sharpening thread in the near future......?


Yes she is!! I'm far from an expert, but I'll do my best with a sharpening thread. 

Here's one more pic, installed on my bench. 











This thing feels ROCK solid. I've been using an old Wentworth No 2 that vibrates like crazy & doesn't hold the plate as snug as it should. I can't wait to try it out!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh great another shiny metal thing that I want but don't need! Just kidding, that is a beautiful saw vise! :thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok, got to spend a few minutes with a file, the new vise, & a 5 1/2 pt Disston D-23 that's currently my go-to rip saw. A few things to consider here: its a rip saw with big teeth that are pretty easy to file, and there are less of them so its a relatively quick process. Also, the tooth line was already good & straight, so it was just a light jointing & touch up sharpening. At any rate, this vise holds the plate so firmly I was able to absolutely fly through sharpening it. And I don't think it's ever been quite this sharp.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how quick it is when you get the right tools! 

Did you need to re-set the teeth after the touch up? I ask as all of my sharpening to date has been with saws that needed major work and of course setting the teeth.  Can you get away without setting the teeth after a touch up?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, absolutely. 

Any time I do a rehab, I follow the whole litany - clean, joint, shape, set, joint again, sharpen. 
Once a saw has been resurrected to user condition, you can usually get 2 sharpenings in without having to re-set the teeth, as long as you have a light touch with the file & only joint it as little as possible to keep the toothline even. 

My favorite tenon saw is a 12pt Disston No 4 that I found in a barn. I put a 20 degree slope in the gullets & just enough set so it runs clean, and I get 3 touch ups before I need to re set. I'm talking 1 file stroke per tooth. 

I've also got a 14pt No 4 that has to be re set every other sharpening. Probably bc the teeth are so much smaller and there is very little set on them to begin with. 

I really enjoy sharpening hand saws. Mental illness, perhaps? Lol

Edit: forgot to answer your original question. No, I didn't re set the teeth. After sharpening I test cut it to make sure it still tracked true w/o binding. That saw was over-set when I got it. This is 3 sharpenings now without setting lol. I've found it's sweet spot ;-)


----------

